# Bells to USD conversion



## Pcitygirl323 (Apr 21, 2019)

I'm sure this has done before, but I was wondering if anyone had a decent guess as to what the bells to US dollars would look like


----------



## 22lexi (Apr 21, 2019)

Judging by the selling price of fruits (100 for native, others for 500) and the average apple costing maybe 50 cents? I'd say 1 dollar is equivalent to anywhere from 100 - 1000 bells? You'd probably have to compare many items from in the game to items irl since fruit isn't really that reliable for something like this.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 21, 2019)

I don't think it's possible to compare Bells to any real world currency, since item prices don't make sense when placed next to each other. For example, according to MoriDB you can buy a cream sofa for 2000 Bells. That's the price of 4 non-native fruit. These prices work fine in-game, but in real life they couldn't be proportional to any object's actual value.


----------



## 22lexi (Apr 21, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I don't think it's possible to compare Bells to any real world currency, since item prices don't make sense when placed next to each other. For example, according to MoriDB you can buy a cream sofa for 2000 Bells. That's the price of 4 non-native fruit. These prices work fine in-game, but in real life they couldn't be proportional to any object's actual value.



Very true. I feel like it's very random. Also considering Gracies items and how expensive they are compared to regular furniture and clothing, then comparing those to real life furniture and clothing doesn't make that much sense. You would need to do a lot of research and math, though I'm not sure if it would make much sense even after that.


----------



## BeardosFangirl (Apr 21, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> I don't think it's possible to compare Bells to any real world currency, since item prices don't make sense when placed next to each other. For example, according to MoriDB you can buy a cream sofa for 2000 Bells. That's the price of 4 non-native fruit. These prices work fine in-game, but in real life they couldn't be proportional to any object's actual value.



I always assumed Bells were based off the Yen currency system since Nintendo is a Japanese company.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 21, 2019)

if anything, bells correlate to yen, and even that is silly


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 21, 2019)

alexa223 said:


> Very true. I feel like it's very random. Also considering Gracies items and how expensive they are compared to regular furniture and clothing, then comparing those to real life furniture and clothing doesn't make that much sense. You would need to do a lot of research and math, though I'm not sure if it would make much sense even after that.





BeardosFangirl said:


> I always assumed Bells were based off the Yen currency system since Nintendo is a Japanese company.



What I'm trying to get at is that the items themselves don't seem to have value proportional to that in the real world. A sofa is not worth 4 apples. It doesn't matter what type of currency you use, the inherent value of those items does not change. The fact this value does not reflect the real world makes it impossible to actually calculate what Bells are worth.


----------



## Hat' (Apr 23, 2019)

Yup I would've thought Bells were kinda like Yen but... some of the things don't make that much sense so let's just say Yen is as close as we can get to comparing bells with real money.


----------

